# Cheap cam clamps



## rosinante (8 Feb 2016)

Hi , probably been done before, but search the bay for bike seat post skewer clamps,I have just fitted 2 to my router table fence, 3 quid delivered, available in many colours and different threads, 
Chris


----------



## tonyho810 (9 Feb 2016)

Thanks Chris. Really good idea, just ordered a handful from ebay 99p a pop.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Rorschach (9 Feb 2016)

Forgive me but I don't quite understand how you are using them.


----------



## Monkey Mark (9 Feb 2016)

Great idea!


----------



## AndrewG (17 Mar 2016)

Rorschach,
Not sure what Chris and Tony have in mind, but these rather neat corner clamps show how they can be used in the shop:
http://www.euro32products.com/corner_cam-clamp.htm
Andrew


----------



## Rorschach (18 Mar 2016)

AndrewG":1vo6516f said:


> Rorschach,
> Not sure what Chris and Tony have in mind, but these rather neat corner clamps show how they can be used in the shop:
> http://www.euro32products.com/corner_cam-clamp.htm
> Andrew




OOh that's clever. I might have to do a little more research on that.


----------



## boomerang bender (16 Oct 2018)

I have just read this post and am like the post by Rorschach I don't understand how you are using them can you post a picture.
Cheers,
BB


----------



## pollys13 (16 Oct 2018)

AndrewG":w98bokzt said:


> Rorschach,
> Not sure what Chris and Tony have in mind, but these rather neat corner clamps show how they can be used in the shop:
> http://www.euro32products.com/corner_cam-clamp.htm
> Andrew


Dead link.


----------



## Yojevol (16 Oct 2018)

Dead Link - try http://www.euro32products.com


----------



## pollys13 (16 Oct 2018)

Works, thanks.


----------

